# Sticky  1.8T Forum - Read Me First



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

-----------

*The 1.8T FAQ*
Newest 1.8T FAQ
Older, but still very relevant 1.8T FAQ

*HOW TO PRESSURE TEST YOUR INTAKE*

DIY - Pressure testing your intake - Find Vacuum Leaks

DIY - Vac Leak Test - Find Vacuum Leaks


*Help with Eurodyne Maestro*

Maestro Tuning Thread

*Frankenturbo Content*
Frankenturbo is Go! - [email protected]'s Development Car


----------

